# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Gibt es neue Erkenntnise zur intermittierenden Hormonblockade?

## HerriS

Gibt es hierzu neue Ergebnisse? Für eine Antwort bin ich dankbar! Gruß HS
>Forumextrakt>
>Therapien>
>Hormontherapien allgemein>
>Palliativmedizin>
>Intermittierende Hormonblockade

Zitat:
*1500 Patienten mit Metastasen sollen rekrutiert werden, Ergebnisse sind allerdings nicht vor dem Jahr 2010 zu erwarten.* _Lediglich ein Kongreßbericht einer Phase-III-Studie von Calais an 626 Patienten mit lokal fortgeschrittenen oder metastasierten Karzinomen zeigt einen Vorteil der IAS in Hinblick auf die sexuelle Aktivität (40*% gegen 25*%). Allerdings wurde ein Trend zu gehäuftem Auftreten einer subjektiven oder objektiven Progression bei den IAS-Patienten (41,1*% vs 28,5*%)bei gleichem Überleben (22,9*% vs 22,1*%) beobachtet [16]. Auch diese Studie ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.
_

----------

